# My new beach/daily



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Going to pick her up this weekend as soon as the original owner has his breathalyzer removed 

Saw a add for it on CL and responded. Owner told me the transmission is stuck in 3rd and wont come out. "Needs a transmission." he said. I drove by there to take a look at it but arrived before the owner did. I called him and he said to take a look and let him know what I think. 

Checked everything out and it looks great except for one small fuse that controls the TCM  its popped putting the transmission into limp mode. Common problem. Snagged it for $1000 and will have it towed to the shop this weekend 

2 small surface rust spots on the rear quarters like every other bronco and a little bit on the tail gate. 

Nothing my buddies at the body shop cant fix 

Now Ill be parking my 2007 VW Passat and keeping the miles off it so I dont get bashed in the head when my lease is up :redface:


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice looking truck ..I like the price for sure ..Just a fuse huh ? A guy i know bought a small s10 blazer for next to nothing because it would not start ..It cranked and cranked , just wouldent start ...It was 4 quarts low ...LOL ....Congrats on getting a good one ..Looks like it has dual front shocks and a little lift ...Awesome find ...


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

haha Ive seen worse man. I work at a repair shop and had a guy have a ranger towed in. Vehicle would not start. He was told it would be $79.99 for a engine diag and he agreed to it. 

Well one of the techs checked all the usual issues and found nothing to be wrong. Last thing he checked was the gas tank. EMPTY!!! haha He was pretty pissed when we charged him $80 and $5 for gas to figure out what was wrong haha.

But yes it does have a 4" lift that I will prob change out later on down the road and go to a 6" or 8". For right now its staying as is untill next summer.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

if it does need a new tranny get at me i work at a junkyard so i can get you a good deal


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Really? Where do you work man? Were always in need of used part at the shop. I work at University Car Care in Norfolk by ODU. Were always checking out the prices at the yards and on car-part


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

I work at a junkyard get at me about that tranny i can get you a nice deal....plus get rid of that IFS front axle...


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

jasonr said:


> But yes it does have a 4" lift that I will prob change out later on down the road and go to a 6" or 8". For right now its staying as is untill next summer.


Another thing you could do instead of the extra lift (since you already have 4in) is a 3in body and cutout fender extensions ... The cutouts will add 3 or so inches and get rid of the rust around the fenders ..Plus it will cover any extra tire you hang in it ....


----------

